# Daiwa backup



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Cracked my c.4 month old "daiwa saltwater" when a lame fighting kingy went nuts boatside as I went to grab him.
Daiwa said give us $100 and we'll "expedite"[replace] it.
Yesterday,I paid up as I wanted the rod in my arsenal.
I have spent c.$1400 on daiwa in c.4months.
I may switch to shimano now![Thanks Koich and everyone ,I just paid yesterday for the stradic 1000 cheaply via the 500 sized reel thread]
Just words of consideration.
johnny


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

snapping rods by high sticking or even just a funny angle seems to be a common occurence with kayak fishing, i am looking at either using the carbon styled or glass rods which dont seem to have that problem or using cheaper rods as it is sickening snapping expensive rods. I dont think it is brand specific i have done it to berkley and shimano thank you warranty.


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

sadly busted a shimano grahpite rod (excel weapon) last week. same deal, bad angle and the top 25cm of the rod was hanging off the end. it is now a 3 piece rod 

occupational hazard with graphite. great rods but need to be handled with care.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Yep...was highsticking a fairly stiff rod when it happened.....I use the light stiff daiwa saltwater series to stop kingys rubbing me out fast on the sea floor...softer tipped rods are fine in 50' or deeper water for kingys-or where there are fewer structures...indeed so are lighter classes of line...Do shimano replace rods gratis when lost fighting a fish?I heard Loomis charge like daiwa.
Regards,
johnny


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

loomis will only honour a warranty claim for a manufacturing fault. I had one that broke inexplicably in the middle section but they claimed it was my fault and not a defect so I was left with no option except to go down the "expiditer" route and paid the $$$ to get a replacement.

it was the last loomis rod I bought.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

i did an xcel rod last week too the rod snapped below the first runner shimano replaced it quickly but it was the second replacement for that model. good service.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Did shimano charge to replace the rod?


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Does any brand back up with no questions/conditions? Any other experiences to tell?


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

johnny said:


> Does any brand back up with no questions/conditions? Any other experiences to tell?


Yes Nitro does. Replaced the top half of my Godzilla after it got rockmonstered in the meanest possible way. $60 lifetime warranty. 
Obviously it wasnt the fault of the manufacturer that my gear got wasted and I had to recover what I could from the rocks. The rrp for a new rod was close to $300, and I was expecting to wear that for my 'tale of woe'...

I reckon if it was their fault (manufacturning issue) they would be great to deal with.

Yet another reason to buy Australian quality products.

Cheers Dave


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yup go the Nitro and thrash it into splinters !!!!!


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Yep, Nitro rods probably have THE BEST warranty. No questions, $60, new section. You could snap it over your knee if you wanted to and they'd replace it no worries. Plus, like Dave said above, they're an Aussie company and beautiful rods.

Rowan.


----------

